# Please add Karl Hungus smiley!



## Karl Hungus (Aug 2, 2007)

kthnxbye!


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 2, 2007)

Here's your smiley righ chuh:


----------



## Stitch (Aug 2, 2007)

Look, you blue toenail-polish wearing, flip-flop worshipping weirdo - yours is this: 

Care to comment?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 2, 2007)

/explanation


----------



## Stitch (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyway, back on topic - the ridiculousness of Mr. Hungus' request. Birthday recently or no, I'd say I deserve one more than him.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 2, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Anyway, back on topic - the ridiculousness of Mr. Hungus' request. Birthday recently or no, I'd say I deserve one more than him.



*ahem*


----------



## Stitch (Aug 2, 2007)

That isn't ours though.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 2, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> That isn't ours though.



When are we going to torture blex into makeing our emotes?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 2, 2007)

When he stops ignoring our thread.

That said, we are getting very OT now. If Chris saw this, he would have a fit.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 2, 2007)

this made my day!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 3, 2007)

Make this happen. This idea came out of a rather fun thread! 

 FTW!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 3, 2007)

KICK HIS FACE!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 3, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> KICK HIS FACE!



YES! KICK HIS FACE!!

AND MAKEA DA  FOR METALS!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice smilie.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 3, 2007)

Please add Karl Hungus smiley.














Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnngoooooooooooooooooooooosssss


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 3, 2007)

now!


----------



## Leon (Aug 4, 2007)

here it is! ->


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 4, 2007)

Leon said:


> here it is! ->



Yeah, I like the first one. 



^it's not working yet!  it quick!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2007)

Dammit... 

















I wonder if when Chris puts in the hungus smilie this thread will be filled with crazy green bearded smilies.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 6, 2007)

I was playing The Lost Vikings yesterday. Sweet.

The hand drawn smiley has a "charm" to it though......


----------



## Blexican (Aug 6, 2007)

I shall make emotes for those who ask it, I suppose.

HOARS.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I shall make emotes for those who ask it, I suppose.
> 
> HOARS.



Can you make me a Pirate emote please? With a Jack Sparrow style mustache please...  

[action=ZeroSignal] is hoping to get some recognition...[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 6, 2007)

and I just have the  one


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 6, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I shall make emotes for those who ask it, I suppose.
> 
> HOARS.



*couhg, cough, cough, ahem*






Sorry, I've been a bit sick lately.


----------



## loktide (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Drew (Aug 7, 2007)

already exists.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 7, 2007)

drew, want to plunder me booty?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 7, 2007)

I claim this to be mine!  YARRRR...!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 8, 2007)

We need a shifty eyes smiley too, the closest thing we have is .


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 8, 2007)

:jj:


and




now please thanks


----------



## Kakaka (Aug 8, 2007)

Does hungus mean something like: someone's 'hung us'?

Uhm... nevermind. Must be the back to classes.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 8, 2007)

:jj: should be a smiley eating another smiley's skin.

What we need is a chewbacca emoticon.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 8, 2007)

Kakaka said:


> Does hungus mean something like: someone's 'hung us'?
> 
> Uhm... nevermind. Must be the back to classes.



 uh....refer to the first post......by Karl Hungus


----------



## Ivan (Aug 8, 2007)

Kakaka said:


> Does hungus mean something like: someone's 'hung us'?



no. 


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/karl-hungus.html


----------



## Kakaka (Aug 8, 2007)

I know it's Karl's surname... just stupidly wondering the meaning or origin of it...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 8, 2007)

Blexican said:


> :jj: should be a smiley eating another smiley's skin.
> 
> What we need is a chewbacca emoticon.



Or raping a female smiley...
































HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSS 

KICK HIS FACE!

Stop being depressed come in here and hug a kitty!


----------



## Blexican (Aug 8, 2007)

:kickhisface: FTW


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 8, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Or raping a female smiley...



With a big spikey gauntlet.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 8, 2007)

Psst....hey, hey mods...what do we gotta do to get teh 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> With a big spikey gauntlet.



 a :jj: emoticon would fuckin rule.



and if I got a :kickhisface: emoticon....sweet...


----------



## Leon (Aug 8, 2007)

"i want this! i want that! i want i want i want...."


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 8, 2007)

Leon said:


> "i want this! i want that! i want i want i want...."





sorry.

Everybody is always yelling at the mods to put up emoticons, I figured they had the powah!


----------



## loktide (Aug 9, 2007)

no, serously now... please add


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 9, 2007)

I liked the viking one as well


----------



## loktide (Aug 9, 2007)

still nothing


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2007)

added!


----------



## Scott (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome to the Smiley family!


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2007)

Don"t forget...


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Yay!!! You used my smiley Scott. I love you


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2007)

And


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 10, 2007)

Where's mine?


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2007)

You're a Canuck. You don't get one!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 10, 2007)

Scott got one, and he's Canadian, AND left handed.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 10, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Scott got one, and he's Canadian, AND left handed.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Chris added it in the hopes that Scott might stop trying to talk to him. Obviously it didn't work.


----------



## Scott (Aug 10, 2007)

^That was the original agreement, yeah. 


I think I might still have that PM...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats is sos metals!!


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Makes me want to blast some Yngwie


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 10, 2007)

I am a viking, I walk all over you...


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Again, you're a Canuck. The meanest thing you people do is put gravy on your french fries.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 10, 2007)

NO MOAR CANADIAN BASHING! ONLY LEFTY BASHING! FOR I AM BOTH VIKING AND CANADIAN BIZZLES!


----------



## Scott (Aug 10, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I am a viking, I walk all over you...



Man, you're from the East Coast of Canada. You don't walk over people. You stumble over them in a drunkin haze


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2007)

You're about as scary as a fluffy pink bunny rabbit. Or Drew.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually I was singing I am a Viking by Malmsteen, I'm surprised NLB didn't get it since he mention Malmsteen  And for the record, I'm half Danish, making me half almost viking, fuckers.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I haven't listened to Yngwie in a few years. And I never bothered to listen to the lyrics, I always thought they were kind of ridiculous


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thread! Epically Derailed!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 10, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Yeah, I haven't listened to Yngwie in a few years. And I never bothered to listen to the lyrics, I always thought they were kind of ridiculous



You got to love the lyrics man, why listen to 80's music if you're not into cheese?


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Cause I love the outfits.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## loktide (Aug 10, 2007)

<- 

it's here


----------



## playstopause (Aug 10, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> The meanest thing you people do is put gravy on your french fries.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 10, 2007)

dude... it works!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Steve (Aug 11, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Thanks guys!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 11, 2007)

pshhhT!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Steve (Aug 11, 2007)

^
!!
!!
!!
!!

That's just Begging to be deleted...!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 11, 2007)

Steve said:


> ^
> !!
> !!
> !!
> ...





edit: have you seen the ozzy abc's thread?


----------



## Steve (Aug 11, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> edit: have you seen the ozzy abc's thread?



Nope...I don't have a big enough monitor to view it.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 11, 2007)

Steve said:


> Nope...I don't have a big enough monitor to view it.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 11, 2007)

Steve said:


> Nope...I don't have a big enough monitor to view it.



It's not the monitor you have to worry about, it's the scroll wheel.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

I broke mine. I had to buy a new $50 mouse to rectify the situation so I could continue ing.

What are the mods opinions on that thread?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 12, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Dammit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good enough!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 12, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I broke mine. I had to buy a new $50 mouse to rectify the situation so I could continue ing.
> 
> What are the mods opinions on that thread?





zzy:


----------



## Leon (Aug 12, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> zzy:



call me observant and understanding how one gets an emoticon... but shouldn't you rather be spending your time, instead of posting squinties, scouring the net yourself for a super squinting emoticon, and trying to get it posted as :ubersquint: ?

maybe i'm just weird


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

Leon, you are weird.



But quite possibly correct. We actually put Blex to work on it.


----------



## Leon (Aug 12, 2007)

eh, i'm ok with being weird 

besides, we sorta already have an Ozzy smilie. it's just under another forumite's name.


----------



## Jason (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 12, 2007)

Leon said:


> call me observant and understanding how one gets an emoticon... but shouldn't you rather be spending your time, instead of posting squinties, scouring the net yourself for a super squinting emoticon, and trying to get it posted as :ubersquint: ?
> 
> maybe i'm just weird



That's crazy...So crazy it just might work! 

*searches the net at LUDICROUS SPEED*



Leon said:


> eh, i'm ok with being weird
> 
> besides, we sorta already have an Ozzy smilie. it's just under another forumite's name.


----------

